#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Smartphone quandary

## Mr Earl

I'm trying to educate myself about these smart phones.

What I want is a device which has wifi, 3g internet, GPS, a decent camera and phone service.
I'm read to toss my 6 year old Nokia 6610's an the 5 year old CrackBook.

I went through the whole Adroid thing thread.
Still I'm confused.
Samsung  seems like the leader here.

I went shopping today and a one retailer they had 38 different Samsung phones with such a confusing melange of features is made my head spin.

The Galaxy S seemed like the best one but fark at 18k baht I'm going to wait until this is less confusing.

In reality when looking at all these options the tried and true 13" MacBookPro looks mighty good along with the Iphone 4

I'm not hopelessly hooked on Apple shit but they still represent a decent value.

This market is changing so fast that I feel like I'm getting lost in the dust.

The Samsung 7" Galaxy pad is very interesting too but it doesn't really replace the Phone or the laptop for me. Seems like it's opening a whole different market.
An interesting market at that!

At this point I can't decide, so I'll soldier on until something quits, at least I'm still holding on to my money. Fuck Apple and Fuck Samsung. :kma:

----------


## dirtydog

Samsung Galaxy is the best, although I have a nokia and don't know how to use most of the stuff on that.

----------


## Kurgen

Nokia 8210's rock

----------


## harrybarracuda

There are lower cost Android phones than the Galaxy S. Just make sure you get at least Android 2.2.

I wouldn't touch an iPhone(y) with a shitty stick.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Samsung Galaxy S is probably the best out there at the moment. HTC also make very good phones using Android, but don't yet use Dual Core processors... do you need a Dual Core processor..? I think only if you're running a lot of background applications at the same time over a long period, while using to the phone to browse the internet alot or watch movies.

----------


## Mr Earl

> , although I have a nokia


Which one?

I was eyeballing the C3 and it's pretty nice for 3500 baht, the pink color is a bit put offing. :Smile: 
Pretty cheap for a quad band phone with wifi, FM radio and bluetooth. That's probably what I'll get to dip my toe in the water of this smartypants phone thing.
No way I'm spending 18K on a freaking phone! 18K baht will get you a very nice Lenovo netbook and still have change left for a couple of Nokias.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Nokia 8210's rock


yep I got's two 6610's which I bought used 6 years ago, back when everyone was trading them in for phones with cameras! They still work fine.

----------


## Butterfly

get a second hand Nokia 3310, it works and you can make phone calls

now that's smart and you know it,

----------


## FailSafe

Just got my HTC Desire HD- great phone- I thought it was better than the Galaxy S (as do many reviewers), though the Samsung is a nice phone.

----------


## Jesus Jones

I have owned Galaxy Tab for 2 weeks and it's the dog's bollocks in my opinion.  But I was using a 6 year old Sony prior.  I considered the ipad but i felt gay from the demonstration alone, so i opted for the Samsung as it had every i need and more.  

I know there is a 10inch unit out soon but i bought the 7" as it's ideal for the car gps.

----------


## benbaaa

> I'm trying to educate myself about these smart phones.


_Hello Kitty_ do a nice model, very popular with teenage girls and gays, I believe.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

> Which one?


C3, obviously a silver one.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I have owned Galaxy Tab for 2 weeks and it's the dog's bollocks in my opinion.  But I was using a 6 year old Sony prior.  I considered the ipad but i felt gay from the demonstration alone, so i opted for the Samsung as it had every i need and more.  
> 
> I know there is a 10inch unit out soon but i bought the 7" as it's ideal for the car gps.


 Which GPS app are you using and does it have up to date Thailand maps?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> What I want is a device which has wifi, 3g internet, GPS, a decent camera and phone service.


You can pick up a new Nokia X6 for 8300 baht now, great music player too and free sat nav

----------


## Rigger

> looks mighty good along with the Iphone 4


I did my rounds of the hi end phones and went back to the I phone, just bought the I phone 4 and like it, I could of just saved 2,000 dollars and stuck with I phone, easy to send pics on the run, check mail, surf the net. Also the battery seems to last much longer on the 4.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ You paid 2000 dollars for an I phone 4 ?

----------


## Rigger

> ^ You paid 2000 dollars for an I phone 4 ?


Yes of course doesnt every one, I got a email telling me that was cheap and sent of my credit card numbers to him but yet to recieve my phone  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> ^ You paid 2000 dollars for an I phone 4 ?
> 
> 
> Yes of course doesnt every one, I got a email telling me that was cheap and sent of my credit card numbers to him but yet to recieve my phone


He would probably have couriered it to you if you'd sent the cash Western Union to his office in Lagos....

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> I'm trying to educate myself about these smart phones.
> 
> 
> _Hello Kitty_ do a nice model, very popular with teenage girls and gays, I believe.


That's not really smart phone though :Sad: 


  Look's good next to DD's new C3! Now that is the cat's meow!


Mr Pink is green. :mid:

----------


## benbaaa

:Very Happy: 

There's a really cool app you can download which lets you tweet while you're having a manicure.

----------


## Mr Earl

> There's a really cool app you can download which lets you tweet while you're having a manicure.


I want the app that does sitonmyfacebook while having a beer at the Rose Bar on Patpong road. :Yup:

----------


## dirtydog

Looks pretty damn smart to me earl, suits you aswell  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

Wait for the iPhone 5  :Smile: 
iPhone 4 is shit now.  :Smile: 
iPhone 3GS is still the dogs bollox!  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

^Yep pretty good advice me thinks.

Especially since all my old junk still works well enough. 
As I'm getting older I'm getting increasingly crusty and irascible I don't wanna talk to people much anyhow. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rigger

> Wait for the iPhone 5 iPhone 4 is shit now. iPhone 3GS is still the dogs bollox!


Bullshit Travelmate nothing wrong with the 4 and it shits all over the 3GS in every way.






> ^Yep pretty good advice me thinks.


Err since when has Travel mate ever given any good advice  :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I looked at this today Arry


The HTC Sensation  is possibly the most anticipated Android phone yet. The spectacularly  specced phone, complete with dual-core processor and high-res display is  just about the only thing that can take on the mighty Samsung Galaxy S 2 right now for the crown of king smartphone. Can it win that accolade? Let’s find out. *Verdict*
It’s the friendliest superphone yet, even if more hardcore gadget fiends will prefer the Samsung Galaxy S 2′s brute strength
*
Love*
Watch movie service, HDMI-out skills, raw power
*Hate*
Screen can’t match Samsung’s for sheer eye popping glory
*Specs:*
*Screen:* 4.3in, 540×960
*Connectivity:* HSDPA, Wi-Fi, HDMI-out via MHL, Bluetooth, USB
*Camera:* 8MP, dual LED flash
*Storage:* 1GB plus microSD
*Battery:* 1520mAh
*Size/Weight:* 126.1×65.4×11.3mm/148g
*Design and build quality
*

 HTC’s been pushing the same basic 4.3-inch chassis for its high end smartphones for a couple of years now (See HTC HD2,  Desire HD, HD7) so it’s a relief to see the Taiwanese company has  rejigged things a little, turning in a narrower handset with a slightly  curvier design.
 At 11.3mm, it’s by no means thin, but it gleams like a little pocket  rocketship, and the smooth aluminium and teflon ridges resist smudges,  while the top grille above the screen and next to the front facing  camera recalls a classy vintage motor.
 There are no real surprises when it comes to port placement on the  HTC Sensation: you’ll find the power button on the top along with a  headphone jack, and micro USB on the side, and as usual HTC has omitted a  physical camera shutter button.
 The back panel is slightly surreal however: it runs right around the  sides right up until the lip of the front face, so when you take it off  to change the battery or the SIM, everything looks like C-3PO getting  out of the shower, with exposed boards and metal everywhere. It feels  curiously fragile in this state, but at least you won’t have to strip it  down very often.
*Screen
*

 This is certainly the best touchscreen we’ve seen on a HTC phone  since the original HTC Desire more than a year ago. HTC isn’t saying  what it is, but we suspect it’s an S-LCD panel, and it offers up lovely  bright colours. The 540×960 resolution makes this the sharpest 4.3-inch  screen we’ve seen yet, and it makes ogling video and browsing web pages a  joy.
 Vertical viewing angles are also pretty broad – handy when you’re  holding the phone in landscape to watch a movie. Our only gripes is that  overall contrast isn’t a patch on Samsung’s phones with Super AMOLED  displays, which is a bit of a shame when HTC Sense makes such heavy use  of black.
*Key features
*

 HTC may not have the best screens in the business or the thinnest,  finest hardware, but if there’s one thing it knows how to do, it’s how  to make Android friendly to the masses. Of course, a ridiculously fast  1.2GHz dual-core processor also helps matters – performance is never  short of blazing.
*Usability
*

 HTC Sense, HTC’s modified version of Android 2.3, is up to version  3.0, which brings in a pretty 3D homescreen scrolling view among more  useful tweaks. While the keyboard reminds unchanged, and not quite as  good as Google’s own one on Gingerbread, the lock screen is fantastic.  You can set it to show a wallpaper, weather, photos or friends’ updates  and simply dragging one of four icons you specify into the central ring  triggers this app on opening.
 The big usability boost  is HTC’s handling of all your social network  contacts. It makes an eerily accurate stab at connecting your friends  between services and dumping them all in the came card, so you can see  what they’ve been up to when they call you, or when you call them. It’s  handy and clever, and if you’ve used a HTC Android phone before, will  either be blessedly familiar, or a bit tired. It’s true that the central  core of HTC Sense hasn’t changed in two years. Of course, in some ways,  many competitors are still playing catch up.
*Connectivity
*

 As with any Android phone, you’ll find the HTC Sensation can jump  online via 3G or Wi-Fi anywhere there’s signal and GPS is included, so  you can use Google Maps, or HTC’s own Locations service, which can be  used abroad since the maps are kept on the SD card and won’t incur large  roaming charges.
 One new addition is a micro USB port that can output high definition  video to a HDTV. As with the Samsung Galaxy S 2, you need an MHL adaptor  to pull off this stunt (sold separately), but it’s worth investing in,  especially since HTC’s Watch service supports output to a big screen TV.
*Video and camera
*

 The HTC Sensation comes armed with an eight megapixel sensor, making  it a slight step up from the company’s standard  5 megapixel camera.  Photography is still the HTC Sensation’s weakpoint: while it can fire  off shots at a fast rate of around 1fps, and fared better in lowlight  than we expected, colour veracity was a bit off – it seems to struggle  with reds especially.
 We’ve got more positive news to report on the video front: the HTC  Sensation grabs impressively smooth 1080p video which simply doesn’t  acknowledge the meaning of the word stutter. You can also quickly and  easily trim your clips.
*Media playback
*

 As ever, HTC fails to offer up the native codec support that Samsung  does: you’ll need to download apps to playback lossless FLAC audio files  or high def MKV videos, and even then you won’t get the same buttery  smooth performance as on the Samsung Galaxy S 2.
 On the plus side though, with the Adobe Flash 10.3 plug-in, video  streams very smoothly indeed, and then of course there’s HTC Watch.  HTC’s movie purchase and rental service, previously seen on its Flyer  tablet, is a delight. You can quickly buy or rent brand new movies and   TV shows at reasonable prices and they download at speed over Wi-Fi and  look absolutely stunning on the qHD display.
*Apps
*

 Watch is the only real surprise on this front: otherwise, you’ll find  the same HTC exclusive Android apps on this phone as you will any other  from the last six months. Connected Media lets you stream media around  your home via DLNA, while Friend Stream shows you what your friends are  saying on Facebook and Twitter, while the Stocks app continues to baffle  us with its irrelevance. There is also a slightly strange “dice” app,  in which you can chuck around a weirdly transparent numbered die to no  real purpose. Everything else is great however, and the Android Market  it simply stuffed to bursting with fantastic apps and games to download.
*Call quality/battery life
*

 The speakers on such a big mobile are actually a little bit puny:  crank the volume up and you’ll hear a bit of tinny rasp. On the plus  side, the dual-core silicon inside is surprisingly easy on the battery,  and we cleared a day of use with all connections on and account syncing  whirring away.








What do you think ?


Galaxy S2 or this ?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> At 11.3mm, it’s by no means thin, but it gleams like a little pocket rocketship, and the smooth aluminium and teflon ridges resist smudges, while the top grille above the screen and next to the front facing camera recalls a classy vintage motor


Made for me eh ?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> At 11.3mm, its by no means thin, but it gleams like a little pocket rocketship, and the smooth aluminium and teflon ridges resist smudges, while the top grille above the screen and next to the front facing camera recalls a classy vintage motor
> 
> 
> Made for me eh ?


Is it?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

What do you think ?

It doesn't look a patch on the Galaxy S2 technology wise, but the smooth aluminium and teflon ridges give it a touch of class

I guess it's how I like my Ladies, great body, no brains

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What do you think ?
> 
> It doesn't look a patch on the Galaxy S2 technology wise, but the smooth aluminium and teflon ridges give it a touch of class
> 
> I guess it's how I like my Ladies, great body, no brains


Well if if it's got shiny metal, because that's important to you, isn't it?....

----------


## 9999

I think he means extend as in not running a redundant version of android. Definitely flash, root, rom to get the most out of your phone.

----------


## Mr Earl

> You can Brick your phone,


Funny, my very first cell phone was a Motorola "brick".(circa 1993)
Times sure have changed. In my wildest I wouldn't have imagined the Samsung Galaxy S.
Back then Korean cars were considered a bad joke.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I flashed my Galaxy Tab up to 2.3.3 today. Piece of piss and it works like a charm.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Ooh and deep joy, got Cyanogenmod 8.4 working on the Spica. Only 2.2, but it's better than nothing.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> 
> You can Brick your phone,
> 
> 
> Funny, my very first cell phone was a Motorola "brick".(circa 1993)
> Times sure have changed. In my wildest I wouldn't have imagined the Samsung Galaxy S.
> Back then Korean cars were considered a bad joke.


These were great for calling people and knocking poeple out the pissed you off, by slaming it over their head.  :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

HHAHA i had one o these, with the in van charger

Proper Fone, and a tool in one

----------


## FailSafe

Phones just got smaller and smaller from the one above (they peaked ~2002)- then color screens came out, then 'smart phones' were developed, and then they started getting bigger and bigger...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Phones just got smaller and smaller from the one above (they peaked ~2002)- then color screens came out, then 'smart phones' were developed, and then they started getting bigger and bigger...


That's because now they are no longer just phones, they are mobile computers.

----------


## Mr Earl

Well I've had the Samsung Galaxy S for about a week now.

I like it, but don't like the DTAC connection much.
The battery usage is definitely an issue so I'd really like to upgrade to the 2.3 operating system. Sadly Samsung doesn't support the upgrade. After a bit of study I've concluded the upgrade process is too complicated for me. I suppose if I had my hands on a PC it would be simpler.
A buddy of mine just bought a Galaxy Pad and has the same issue. It came with 2.2 and it clearly seems like the 2.3 OS is the way!
I guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet and reload windows XPeiceofshit, to sort this out.
Right now I my Galaxy S barely lasts a day under moderate use.
I may end up inheriting his Galaxy Tab also seeing the lame support from Samsung. My buddy is talking about getting a new IPad.
I sure like the Android stuff but it's really fucking annoying to have to go back to Windows for the set up of the android.

----------


## 9999

^ Earl, go to the links a put a few posts up, and go Darky's ROM. Easy to do and you get good battery performance and a much better look, feel and overall experience. If you're current firmware is stock there should be no issues just follow the guide. Download the quadrant benchmark app and run it before and after and see the results.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Well I've had the Samsung Galaxy S for about a week now.
> 
> I like it, but don't like the DTAC connection much.
> The battery usage is definitely an issue so I'd really like to upgrade to the 2.3 operating system. Sadly Samsung doesn't support the upgrade. After a bit of study I've concluded the upgrade process is too complicated for me. I suppose if I had my hands on a PC it would be simpler.
> A buddy of mine just bought a Galaxy Pad and has the same issue. It came with 2.2 and it clearly seems like the 2.3 OS is the way!
> I guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet and reload windows XPeiceofshit, to sort this out.
> Right now I my Galaxy S barely lasts a day under moderate use.
> I may end up inheriting his Galaxy Tab also seeing the lame support from Samsung. My buddy is talking about getting a new IPad.
> I sure like the Android stuff but it's really fucking annoying to have to go back to Windows for the set up of the android.


Well 2.3 for both of them is out, but just not necessarily according to your country.

Here in the sandpit, I'd be lucky for them to get 2.3 out by year's end, but I found it yesterday and it too me an hour from clicking "Download" to it booting with 2.3.

The ROM is out there all over the place.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I sure like the Android stuff but it's really fucking annoying to have to go back to Windows for the set up of the android.


Actually if you Root your android device with the proper gear, then upgrading to a new ROM is as simple as copying the ROM image to the phone's memory card, booting into the Recovery Menu and selecting "Install from SDCARD".

I'm very pleased with the Cyanogenmod I installed on my Spica.

----------


## 9999

^ Yep. How good is clockwork mod 3!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Yep. How good is clockwork mod 3!


WHAT is clockword mod 3?

Google here I come....

 :Smile: 

Ahhhh, I used something else, from SamDroid I think.

----------


## 9999

^ Ah OK. CM3 is a recovery mode with all sorts of options like mount / unmount sd card, format, factory reset and some others, as well as the ability to choose a file from the SD card (rather than it having to be name 'update.zip' in the stock recovery mode).

Now I'm gonna have to google samdroid, never came across that.

The main reason all these ROMs make your phone run faster is they they convert the OS to XT4 file syste, (as apposed to stock XT2, whatever the fok that means). But with 2.3.3, there's not much difference in performance between the 2 file systems.

There was much debate over the last few months about the Samsung developers using xt2 for a reason, to avoid problems on the future. There have been some problems reported from using 'lag-fixes' (just file system conversion to xt4 apps). One camp calls the developers idiots for using the much slower xt2 system, while the other camp claims that xt2 will be a much stabler platform. Personally I'm just getting my head around it but it's been interesting learning and playing around with this new android thingy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Here 'tis:

Samdroid

----------


## Butterfly

how old are you harryb to play with those toys all day ? or are you an official tech reviewer ?

----------


## Mr Earl

^Never to old to play, unless of  course you be dead. :Sombrero:

----------


## Mr Earl

I gotta confess after playing around with the GalaxyS1 and Galaxy Tab for a week or so, getting back to the old crackBook is like getting in your comfy old Cadillac with a big V8.

Those Android gizmos while nifty, light and small aren't the easiest things to handle.
Typing editing and general forum browsing is better on the old crackBook.
I still haven't mastered the functions of the android which is why. Also the OS system doesn't seem as stable. Several times I've had to reboot apps to get them to run smooth. Sometimes the screen on the GS1 wiggles and jerks as it loads a page. Also with only 512k of RAM the thing seems run out of breath and I have to close apps.
Also you don't seem to have all the necessary controls, I miss the control alt apple click functions of the keyboard.
I did accidentally do a screen capture on the GS1 which I've yet to figure out on the crackBook. Sadly I did it accidentally and haven't been able to repeat it. :Sad: 
There's seems to be an art to touching that touch screen and get it to do whizzy wow stuff!
Overall the Samsung Android devices are very cool, I just ain't ready to get rid of the trusty old beat up Cadillac with the V8. :turban: 
At some point I gotta do the rooty thing to my GS1. I just need a foking PC to do it. :Sad: 
But overall I gotta say the GS1 does an awful lot of stuff more than respectably well. It takes getting used to.

----------


## Butterfly

^ that's what I am saying, they are toys, after 5min you get tired of them

until the next one that is, if you are still a teenager

I will rather play with something more fun, like a bargirl for example  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ that's what I am saying, they are toys, after 5min you get tired of them
> 
> until the next one that is, if you are still a teenager
> 
> I will rather play with something more fun, like a bargirl for example


Ah, nice try, the George Michael defence.

 :rofl: 




> how old are you harryb to play with those toys all day ? or are you an official tech reviewer ?


Wouldn't you like to know, you dumb gay fuck.

----------


## 9999

> Those Android gizmos while nifty, light and small aren't the easiest things to handle. Typing editing and general forum browsing is better on the old crackBook. I still haven't mastered the functions of the android which is why.


Keep at it mate it's not that much to take in. Web browser is waaay better on the SGS than any hand-held device out there. Only Apple comes close.

----------


## 9999

> Also with only 512k of RAM the thing seems run out of breath and I have to close apps.


With that RAM, you should be able to multi-task several Oracle apps while playing a fligh sim and still be able to tweet and facebook. That's according to Butters anyway. :Smile:

----------


## 9999

> There's seems to be an art to touching that touch screen and get it to do whizzy wow stuff!


Yeah it takes getting used to but after a while you can cop, paste, edit, etc as fast as or faster than a mouse on a PC.




> But overall I gotta say the GS1 does an awful lot of stuff more than respectably well. It takes getting used to.


I think this is just the start, and the future of computing is touch-screen, hand gesture interfaces. You can already make Android transparent on the SGS (using the camera), so I think holograms popping up and then us making sweeping hand gestures, just like in sci-fi like V series, is the future of user interface computing. 

Sorry mate but that Chev V8 would struggle to outperform the average stock modern diesel engine.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> Those Android gizmos while nifty, light and small aren't the easiest things to handle. Typing editing and general forum browsing is better on the old crackBook. I still haven't mastered the functions of the android which is why.
> 
> 
> Keep at it mate it's not that much to take in. Web browser is waaay better on the SGS than any hand-held device out there. Only Apple comes close.


Which Web Browser do you mean?

----------


## 9999

^ The standard SGS Samsung one. Have tried Dolphin, Opera and a few others forget the name, but found stock Samsung browser app as the best option.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Only smart phone I have used is the Iphone. Had it 2 years before stolen. When I traveled I stopped taking my laptop. Could never keep up with everything it was capable of doing. Also for me it was easy to use. I now have an apple comp which keeps working with my limited understanding of the technology that we are all dependant upon. 

I also bought a Toyota after 30 years of being in denial. Not sure if spending time using the technology and driving, rather than fixing and feeling macho are connected. 

If the newby's are as good as the iphone you will love them. It is amazing how close we are to the Treky"beam me up Scotty" (which he never said)

----------


## Mr Earl

> ^ The standard SGS Samsung one. Have tried Dolphin, Opera and a few others forget the name, but found stock Samsung browser app as the best option.


yep the standard browser is what I use also.
I tried the others also not so good.
I just made my first venture towards ROM flash whatever. Sadly my phone wont go into the down load mode using the three button deal. I need some magic cable whatever the fuck that is.
 :Confused:

----------


## 9999

^ Mate you must have done some serious damage to not get into DL mode. Have you checked out the XDA forums? If you;re really fok You need to do this:

[HOWTO] [REF] Get Download Mode without 3-button combo using homemade JIG - xda-developers

Otherwise just keep trying, battery in/out etc, there is a bit of a knack to it I thought mine was fokd too but wasn't wasn't the buttons long enough.

This thread is pretty much a must read idiots guide if you want to start flashing new ROM's, rooting, etc.

[HOWTO] [REF] [FAQ] [Guides] [Tutorials] Flash/Root/ADB/ROM [MUST READ!] - xda-developers

----------


## 9999

Earl before you start making a home made jig, try updating from KIES (the PC software that comes with the phone). Was just reading XDA and it was a known problem with some phones fixed via KIES update. It shitty samsung software but easier than the home made jig thingy.

----------


## 9999

From the must read link above...




> 12.My phone cannot enter download mode or recovery mode using the buttons combos. What can I do?
> Some batches in various countries seem to not have this feature.  However, Samsung Canada has released a fix via Kies (for the I9000M) and  it has been adopted to suit a larger audience (I9000 and I9000M).  Instructions on how to update your phone to get the three-button-combo  can be found here or here. Note:  Follow the instructions in that post CAREFULLY and read it completely  BEFORE attempting to do anything on your phone. If done improperly, this  can still brick your device!!!

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> ^ that's what I am saying, they are toys, after 5min you get tired of them





> I will rather play with something more fun, like a bargirl for example


I've been bored of that after 5 minutes before also :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I just made my first venture towards ROM flash whatever. Sadly my phone  wont go into the down load mode using the three button deal. I need some  magic cable whatever the fuck that is.


Generally speaking, you need a cable to connect the phone to the PC via USB. Then you use something like Odin to Root the phone.

Until you've rooted it, you won't be able to boot into recovery mode, which is what you use to Flash complete ROMs from the phones SD card.

So I'd google "How to root Samsung Galaxy S" before you do anything else.

By the way, this voids the warranty.

 :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I just made my first venture towards ROM flash whatever. Sadly my phone wont go into the down load mode using the three button deal. I need some magic cable whatever the fuck that is.


It's gonna end in tears you know Earl ?

----------


## Mr Earl

> Earl before you start making a home made jig, try updating from KIES (the PC software that comes with the phone). Was just reading XDA and it was a known problem with some phones fixed via KIES update. It shitty samsung software but easier than the home made jig thingy.


I'll give that a try when I get a chance at a PC. I was trying to follow the instructions from the darky's site. According to the if you flash that rom it does the rooting for you.
Though I have half a mind to hang it up and find a bar girl to root around with. Butters may a good point me thinks. ::butters::

----------


## Butterfly

> It's gonna end in tears you know Earl ?


and it will, what's the point of hacking some silly phone gadget that will be outdated in 6 months time, pointless

fine if you are 15, like harrybarracuda

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ I never had him down as being pubescent just yet

Funny things anonymous forums  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
>  Also with only 512k of RAM the thing seems run out of breath and I have to close apps.
> 
> 
> With that RAM, you should be able to multi-task several Oracle apps while playing a fligh sim and still be able to tweet and facebook. That's according to Butters anyway.


Ahh yes but according to butters 100mb =  1gb when  it comes to RAM...........




> let me explain simply 100MB != 1GB RAM

----------


## 9999

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> It's gonna end in tears you know Earl ?
> 
> 
> and it will, what's the point of hacking some silly phone gadget that will be outdated in 6 months time, pointless
> 
> fine if you are 15, like harrybarracuda


Wish I was 15 again. Then I could play with all these toys and not be a social outcast :Smile:

----------


## 9999

> I'll give that a try when I get a chance at a PC. I was trying to follow the instructions from the darky's site. According to the if you flash that rom it does the rooting for you.


Yes I did not know you had to root before getting DL mode access with 3 buttons. According to Harry that's the case but I'm not so sure...pretty sure I've been to DL mode with the phone unrooted.

----------


## Mr Earl

It think Peter Pan got it right; never grow up. It's why I like Thailand, they're all like children here. :Yup:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> It's gonna end in tears you know Earl ?
> 
> 
> and it will, what's the point of hacking some silly phone gadget that will be outdated in 6 months time, pointless
> 
> fine if you are 15, like harrybarracuda


The point is that you can extend the life of the phone and get more value out of it.

You dumb fuck.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> I'll give that a try when I get a chance at a PC. I was trying to follow the instructions from the darky's site. According to the if you flash that rom it does the rooting for you.
> 
> 
> Yes I did not know you had to root before getting DL mode access with 3 buttons. According to Harry that's the case but I'm not so sure...pretty sure I've been to DL mode with the phone unrooted.


I wasn't clear, you need root to get recovery mode, which then allows you to install ROMs straight from the SD card.

You're right, Download mode should be there already. I have found on the Spica that you have to press the buttons in the correct sequence and hold them until it boots. Got there eventually, even on the Galaxy tab.

----------


## 9999

> I wasn't clear, you need root to get recovery mode, which then allows you to install ROMs straight from the SD card.


Yep that's definitely the case and much easier too, especially with clockwork 3 I was talking about before. Never used the recovery mode you;re running Harry.

----------


## 9999

> I have found on the Spica that you have to press the buttons in the correct sequence and hold them until it boots. Got there eventually, even on the Galaxy tab.


There ya go Earl, just keep trying mate it should be there. From then on it's a piece of piss even with a crapbook.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I wasn't clear, you need root to get recovery mode, which then allows you to install ROMs straight from the SD card.
> 
> 
> Yep that's definitely the case and much easier too, especially with clockwork 3 I was talking about before. Never used the recovery mode you;re running Harry.


Give me a while and I'll paste some screen shots.

----------


## baldrick

the galaxy i9100 s 2 screen is excellent - and fcuk it is responsive

so far I think it is a great phone - the plastic back is not an issue , and it help to grip it

if I was going to complain about anything it would be that it is so thin .

now I need to learn a bit more of this android os

----------


## harrybarracuda

Here's the recovery mode menu that I now have on the Spica. Must admit I didn't look for it for the Tab yet, it was pretty easy to use Odin to flash that to 2.3.3.



The "Apply any zip from SDCard" is the easiest way to flash a new ROM. You just copy the ROM you want to the root directory of the SD Card.

----------


## PlanK

Quick question:  If I buy an old Android phone (e.g 2 year old HTC magic going cheap) are these still being supported by the manufacturers?  Is it easy to update them online (without doing OTA) through the manufacturers or do you have to do the modding?

----------


## Butterfly

> The point is that you can extend the life of the phone and get more value out of it.


how is hacking a phone make it extend its life ? or are you just retarded by making blank statements like that ?

and how are you adding value when you are downloading hacked crappy applications you will never use ?

like I said, you are 15 and get excited over nothing, certainly over things with no real value

----------


## baldrick

Harry,9999 etc
any reason why you use odin rather than clockworkmod recovery?
What Is ClockworkMod Recovery And How To Use It On Android [Complete Guide]






> Quick question: If I buy an old Android phone


google the phone name and cryanogenMOD and see if there is a firmware being maintained for the phone - then have a read of the threads to see what they have to say




> like I said, you are 15 and get excited over nothing, certainly over things with no real value


age has nothing to do with being a tech - you may think that getting excited over a new release of perfume or clothing line is what it is all about - but others like to see and admire technological advances and skill.

Samsung has just supplied several free galaxy S2's to cynaogenMOD devs - hopefully I will being seeing a stable ROM I can try shortly

----------


## Mr Earl

> Quick question:  If I buy an old Android phone (e.g 2 year old HTC magic going cheap) are these still being supported by the manufacturers?  Is it easy to update them online (without doing OTA) through the manufacturers or do you have to do the modding?


Have a look on this site.

Android Forums & Windows Phone Discussion [at] xda-developers

c
Chances are there wont be much help from the manufacturer.
I didn't see a HTC Magic listed.

There's a ton of stuff for the SGS1

----------


## Mr Earl

> how is hacking a phone make it extend its life ?


Much in the same way upgrading the OS of any computer extends it's usefullness. ::butters:: 

Unless of course you brick it.

----------


## 9999

> any reason why you use odin rather than clockworkmod recovery?


Because with Oudin you can go back to 'original' firmware. CWM requires root access. CWM is good for ROM updates etc, Oudin is a very easy way to re-format and install new OS on your phone.

----------


## 9999

> how is hacking a phone make it extend its life ?


It makes your phone more than twice as fast for started. You can play with heaps more stuff too like installing Hello Kitty or Ferrari themes. It's like soooo coolzo.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> how is hacking a phone make it extend its life ?
> 
> 
> It makes your phone more than twice as fast for started. You can play with heaps more stuff too like installing Hello Kitty or Ferrari themes. It's like soooo coolzo.


Please stop trying to engage Butters in discussions about new technology. He's still trying to fathom Windows XP, and all of this fancy talk confuses the poor dumb fuck.

Telling him things like flashing an old phone with a new ROM gives it the same features as a brand new, expensive smartphone is beyond his amoeba-like comprehension.

----------


## Butterfly

> Telling him things like flashing an old phone with a new ROM gives it the same features as a brand new, expensive smartphone is beyond his amoeba-like comprehension.


it's nice to be 15 again when you are hitting 50

----------


## 9999

^ Butters, this Android stuff is serious. Go ahead and keep in the dark. Fair enough calling boy-man on gamers but to dismiss Android and cuss users who are trying to get the most out of it as '15 yo like' is ridiculous.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Quick question:  If I buy an old Android phone (e.g 2 year old HTC magic going cheap) are these still being supported by the manufacturers?  Is it easy to update them online (without doing OTA) through the manufacturers or do you have to do the modding?


Have a look on Android & Windows Phone: Tablets, Apps, & ROMs @ xda-developers and see what work is going on on that particular model.

The manufacturers tend to stop supporting after 18-24 months because they'd rather sell you a new phone.

----------


## harrybarracuda

[quote]


> Harry,9999 etc
> any reason why you use odin rather than clockworkmod recovery?
> What Is ClockworkMod Recovery And How To Use It On Android [Complete Guide]


If you look at post 328, you'll see I have Leshak's recovery mode installed on the Spica. But it was so simple to use Odin to flash the Tab with 2.3.3 and a subsequent update, and it got rooted as part of that procedure.

Now I'm waiting for Miui for the Tab.

----------


## 9999

^ Yep I'm with Harry, Oudin is just too easy to flash your phone with. I only use CWM for updates. Otherwise backup with 'Titanium', save to PC and use Oudin if you want to install new firmware or clean / reformat your phone.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Yep I'm with Harry, Oudin is just too easy to flash your phone with. I only use CWM for updates. Otherwise backup with 'Titanium', save to PC and use Oudin if you want to install new firmware or clean / reformat your phone.


WTF is "Oudin"? Have you been taking computer lessons from Butters on the sly?

 :rofl:

----------


## 9999

> Have you been taking computer lessons from Butters on the sly?


Oops for some reason I had Oudin stuck in my head, when in fact it's called Odin. Silly me.

Now have you been taking lessons from Butters in prickery on the sly Harry?

 :mid:

----------


## 9999



----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Have you been taking computer lessons from Butters on the sly?
> 
> 
> Oops for some reason I had Oudin stuck in my head, when in fact it's called Odin. Silly me.
> 
> Now have you been taking lessons from Butters in prickery on the sly Harry?


I must admit, if you wanted lessons on how to be a complete prick, Butters would be the Dai-sensai.

His Dumbfuckery is quite exceptional as well.

----------


## 9999

Back on Topic, what would happen if you stuck your phone in Oudin as apposed to Odin? Would it vibrate?

----------


## 9999

> flashing an old phone with a new ROM


Is this a correct statement? I'm not sure myself.

I thought 'flashing' had to do with firmware and meant the same as a re-format and re-partition, or in PC equivalent, 'flashing' BIOS and installing an OS. 

Whereas you can install new and updated ROMs without having to re-format, or 'flash' (install new firmware), right?

Think I'm just confused about the term 'flashing'.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Back on Topic, what would happen if you stuck your phone in Oudin as apposed to Odin? Would it vibrate?


It might improve her ground strokes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
>  flashing an old phone with a new ROM
> 
> 
> Is this a correct statement? I'm not sure myself.
> 
> I thought 'flashing' had to do with firmware and meant the same as a re-format and re-partition, or in PC equivalent, 'flashing' BIOS and installing an OS. 
> 
> ...


Flash memory is non-volatile, rewritable memory. So no matter where the firmware, bootloaders, ROMs exactly reside, when you overwrite them, it's generically called "Flashing".

----------


## harrybarracuda

> the galaxy i9100 s 2 screen is excellent - and fcuk it is responsive
> 
> so far I think it is a great phone - the plastic back is not an issue , and it help to grip it
> 
> if I was going to complain about anything it would be that it is so thin .
> 
> now I need to learn a bit more of this android os


Where did you get it from, and how much?

And what version of Android is on it?

----------


## 9999

> Originally Posted by 9999
> 
> 
> Back on Topic, what would happen if you stuck your phone in Oudin as apposed to Odin? Would it vibrate?
> 
> 
> It might improve her ground strokes.


It'd wanna or she be gettin a backhander

----------


## baldrick

still not sure about odin vs CWM - will keep reading

apparently there is a counter that records hoe many times the device has been flashed - so restoring back to factory means it still has a record that you have had a serious play




> Flash memory is non-volatile, rewritable memory. So no matter where the firmware, bootloaders, ROMs exactly reside, when you overwrite them, it's generically called "Flashing".


EEPROM - electrically erasable programmable read only memory

the original chip used to be erased via UV light - it had a little sticker on the back which you would take off when you wiped the PROM - sunlight could brick your board if you were silly enough to remove the sticker at the wrong time/place

back when I was a wee apprentice many of our old controller cards had ePROMs on them

----------


## 9999

> apparently there is a counter that records hoe many times the device has been flashed - so restoring back to factory means it still has a record that you have had a serious play


Where'd you get that from? Never come across that in the instructions and guides I been through.

----------


## Butterfly

ha the EEPROM days, good memory, good times

----------


## baldrick

> Where'd you get that from? Never come across that in the instructions and guides I been through.


it may be just a samsung thing - a ref is in the post below from chainfire
there were more in that thread

xda-developers - View Single Post - [08.06.2011][CF-Root v3.7] KE2/7/8 - su+bb+CWM3

----------


## harrybarracuda

Now that is interesting..... It would seem it's only an S II thing. I doubt it will be long before someone works out how to reset it, in fact the penultimate post here implies that it's already been done.


[Q] How can I return to 0 counted numbers of flashing custom kernels? [Archive] - xda-developers

----------


## 9999

Yep looks like just a SGS 2 thing. Sure they'll plug it up soon enough.

----------


## Mr Earl

Well the jury is in regarding the smartphonies.
The Samsung galaxyS is crap!
The Samsung galaxy Tab is crap!
The GalaxyS wont work now, after out of the fucking blue it takes my picture gallery and triplicates all the pictures!!! Then it wont let m delete any of the triplicates! Now the camera wont work! Fuck!
What really takes the freaking cake is the app I use the most google maps has frozen up and doesn't work.
And a fully charged battery will run down in less than a day even when the phone isn't in use.
It's like the phone now has mind of it's own and is completely out of it's mind!
The galaxy tab wont stay connected to the wifi without having to reconnect ever 5 seconds, makes it freaking useless.
Fuck you Samsung and fuck you android!



I'll sell this junk here in South America and get an Ifuckingphone!
Rant over! :bananaman:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Are the warranties no good ?

----------


## baldrick

> And a fully charged battery will run down in less than a day even when the phone isn't in use.


did you USB connect to a strange computer ?

High battery drain has always turned out for me to be mediaserver being used continually by some software to try and search/update something

----------


## jizzybloke

I have had my Samsung Galaxy S11 for a month or so now ( new one I actually got today because I lost the last one) and i'm impressed with it so far.
As far as i'm concerned it's a much better piece of kit than the iPhone it has replaced!

----------


## PlanK



----------


## baldrick

> I have had my Samsung Galaxy S11 for a month or so now


it is an excellent device - though CynogenMod 7 does not seem to be fully useful yet - CyMod 8 should be IceCreamSandwich and should be available in a month or so

I was tempted to get a Galaxy Note last week , but I will wait till January and let the price drop a little

----------


## Travelmate

> The GalaxyS wont work now, after out of the fucking blue it takes my picture gallery and triplicates all the pictures!!! Then it wont let m delete any of the triplicates! Now the camera wont work! Fuck! What really takes the freaking cake is the app I use the most google maps has frozen up and doesn't work. And a fully charged battery will run down in less than a day even when the phone isn't in use. It's like the phone now has mind of it's own and is completely out of it's mind!


I also have a Galaxy S2.
Which funnily enough I find it superior to the iphone in terms of performance.
Now if your phone is freezing, app not working and so forth. It could be you have a few apps continuously running in the background.
Some you will need to do a force quit.

In my experience, if I have too many apps open or running. I find the camera also start to freeze or become very slow to operate.

You will need to do some "maintenance" on your phone, stop apps, clear out junk. Check the "task manager" it will tell you what is going on with your phone.

----------


## Mr Earl

I just cleared the ram on the GalaxyS and found that there were 11 apps running!
Mind you these were apps not listed as running in the "task manager"! Apparently there are apps that start without being requested, nor do they close when you turn the phone off. It's as if someone else is really in control of the phone.
Apparently the "task manager" isn't up to the task! WTF!
I guess when I get the time and before I get rid of the stupid thing I'll try to root the phone and run a different ROM.
Also suddenly some (not all!) of the duplicated pics which mysterious appeared have just as mysteriously disappeared! This is really some weird ass operating system!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I just cleared the ram on the GalaxyS and found that there were 11 apps running!
> Mind you these were apps not listed as running in the "task manager"! Apparently there are apps that start without being requested, nor do they close when you turn the phone off. It's as if someone else is really in control of the phone.
> Apparently the "task manager" isn't up to the task! WTF!
> I guess when I get the time and before I get rid of the stupid thing I'll try to root the phone and run a different ROM.
> Also suddenly some (not all!) of the duplicated pics which mysterious appeared have just as mysteriously disappeared! This is really some weird ass operating system!


Sounds to me like you've installed a rogue app without really checking what it actually does.


Backup and Factory Reset the fucker and see how it works if you don't fuck around with it.

Or if you want something idiot proof buy an iPhone, it's hard to fuck them up because they don't do much.

----------


## taxexile

another great hitler parody.

----------


## Mr Earl

Here's another "it takes the cake" item.
I took a few pics several day ago, I thought the camera wasn't working because they didn't appear in the gallery or on the camera. Suddenly four days later the pics materialize in the gallery!WTF! If this operating system isn't fockin' caca I don't know what is! 
Fuck android and fuck you samsung!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Here's another "it takes the cake" item.
> I took a few pics several day ago, I thought the camera wasn't working because they didn't appear in the gallery or on the camera. Suddenly four days later the pics materialize in the gallery!WTF! If this operating system isn't fockin' caca I don't know what is! 
> Fuck android and fuck you samsung!


It's too powerful for you, Mr. Earl. Go and buy an iPhone.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Which funnily enough I find it superior to the iphone in terms of performance.


Serious question. Which ways is it better!

----------


## baldrick

> Serious question. Which ways is it better!


amoled screen is beautiful
gorilla glass - no marks on it so far in 6 months ( no screen protector )

1080p 30fps video - 8 meg camera

using as a wifi hotspot now to post this - HSUPA

DLNA and WiFi direct work fine - 


> http://thehandheldblog.com/2011/06/2...ect-galaxy-s2/


fcukin fast

etc etc

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> Which funnily enough I find it superior to the iphone in terms of performance.
> 
> 
> Serious question. Which ways is it better!


It is also far more customisable (safely so, if you know what you are doing).

----------

